# W: GK strike squads, ADL, High Elf warriors



## w0lfgang7 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm looking for the following:


GREY KNIGHTS=
2x Ordo Inquisitor with Bolt pistol and Chainsword

FORTIFICATION=
Aegis Defense Line NIB / on sprue / partially built with all bits IF the quad gun is still able to turn.


If your items are not on the sprue, please send pics. 

Thanks and Semper Fi!


----------

